# revised pleione info web site



## monocotman (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

Paul Cumbleton has just finished completely redesigned his pleione web site (www.pleione.info) and added many more photos.
I think the quality of the site is amazing. 
see what you think!

Regards,

David


----------



## Secundino (Feb 25, 2015)

Mouth-watering - but I'm not going to try! lol


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks; I just got a bunch in!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the link!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, you can't get much more thorough than that. Awesome.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the link, David.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2015)

Thats a great website. Thanks


----------

